# Feeding the photographer?



## lozzy21

Had the meeting with the photographer today and something got me thinking. She was taking about timings and stuff and if i get the full day package she will be there from about 10.30 to the first dance at 7. 

She cant go 9 hours with out eating? Whats the etiquette? I dont mind ordering her a dinner (its only carvery) and shes my best friends SIL so i can sit her on the same table.


----------



## emyandpotato

Just ask her if she'd rather sit down and eat with guests or have a picnic while she works. If she doesn't expect food she'll just say!


----------



## laura&faith

We are feeding our photographer but she's a guest aswel since she's a good friend to us, my sister got married and they didn't ask the photographer they jut fed her she was over the moon that she had been treated as a guest aswell as doing a job she had fetched a sandwich etc and left them in the car


----------



## GypsyDancer

I have no idea about etiquette but when we get married its highly likely our photographer will be a friend of oh's as him and his friends are cameramen so i will more than likely ask them to attend the meal and request photos during it too ! x


----------



## Mummy May

It was in our contract that if our photographer was staying more than 6 hours then we had to provide a meal for them xx


----------



## DonnaBallona

our photographer has requested a sandwich from the bar menu :)


----------



## RKW

We fed out two photographers tha same meal as guests but sat them in the bar away from the main reception. They also ate a little later so they could take some pics of us being seated and the food the guests ate 
We served a Thai banquet and they had this, they seemed pretty chuffed with it!


----------



## Perfect_pink

We fed our photographer n his wife, he is my step mil's sister and brother inlaw so they were invited to the night doo anyway, we had a carvery as part of our meal so they just sat down with us and had that x


----------



## aly888

....


I wasn't going to feed our photographer....:shock: are you meant to??


----------



## lozzy21

aly888 said:


> ....
> 
> 
> I wasn't going to feed our photographer....:shock: are you meant to??

I dunno, thats why i asked lol


----------



## aly888

Haha! I didn't think you were meant to, but everyone's replies have made me think twice :wacko:

From a photographers point of view, I don't think they expect to be fed, unless they write it into the contract I suppose


----------



## lozzy21

I think it depends how long you have them for, if its a few hours then no but if your going to be there 8/9 hours it's only nice to feed them.


----------



## aly888

I must not be nice then :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Mummy May

Hahaha Aly!!! Tbh I had never thought about feeding the photographer til I saw the contract, but it is only fair (even though you're paying them a lot anyways lol) xx


----------



## DonnaBallona

I'm definately not spending a lot on ours Aly! I take a packed lunch to work, so should they... not to mention that our dinner is £100 a plate, I'm not spending that on a photographer I'm already paying a grand to be there at all! :shock:
 
they can have a sandwich. I might even make it myself to cut costs. :rofl:


----------



## aly888

DonnaBallona said:


> I'm definately not spending a lot on ours Aly! I take a packed lunch to work, so should they... not to mention that our dinner is £100 a plate, I'm not spending that on a photographer I'm already paying a grand to be there at all! :shock:
> 
> they can have a sandwich. I might even make it myself to cut costs. :rofl:

That's how I see it. It's their job. They aren't there on their jollies. If they know they are going to be there all day then they should plan for it. That's what we're paying them for, right? :lol:


----------



## lozzy21

If it was £100 a plate then no bloody way i would be getting them one but ours is only a £10 a head carvery :rofl:


----------



## DonnaBallona

LOL Lozzy! I told the hotel today what he is and isn't allowed. 

he should be grateful I didn't forget him full stop!!! :rofl:


----------



## Lauren25

I never even thought about it until I read in our contract that it just says to let him know if we will supply some food or for him to bring his own packed lunch!
We're having a BBQ so I'm thinking he can just have left overs :haha:


----------



## leash27

We asked ours if he wanted a meal as he was with us from 9am until 9pm but he said no. He actually told us that he knows first hand how much weddings cost and that he would never expect for the bride and groom to feed him. 

I guess it depends on the cost/numbers etc. I must admit, I would have felt awful if I hadn't offered and then had him sat there whilst we all ate.

x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Our photographer just went off & got his own lunch at ours.
He was at my wedding from 7am until 8pm x


----------

